# iPod adapter for 2007 Murano



## shankyboy (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi. I am wanting to get some sort of iPod adapter for my wife's 2007 Murano. It's an S model with just the basic am/fm/single CD radio without an MP3 connection. Does any company make an adapter for these? If so, what do other members on here recommend?


----------



## shankyboy (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow!! 32 views and not a single reply. Oh well, just for the sake of providing information, I did some research and ended up ordering this. http://www.nissanipod.com/storename/nissanipodcom/dept/242839/ItemDetail-10027320.aspx


----------

